# "Techies Do It In The Dark"



## Les (Mar 10, 2009)

If using the word "techie" isn't enough, who here thinks the saying "techies do it in the dark" is probably one of the most OVERUSED phrases in technical theatre? I know I do. And high schools print it on black shirts all the time and their crews parade around in them proudly, like it's an original idea. Tasteless and driven into the ground, IMHO.Let's not forget "We don't nail, we screw". Who here hasn't heard that one a thousand times.


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is it sad that this is the first time I've heard "We don't nail, we screw"?

That's what happens when I'm not a carp I guess.


----------



## cprted (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's a little more creative if there is a play on words or something in it. I started out university in the school of music. Their version was "Musicians Duet Better." It think its a little more on the clever side than being lewd.


----------



## cdub260 (Mar 10, 2009)

Grog12 said:


> Is it sad that this is the first time I've heard "We don't nail, we screw"?



It's been years since I heard that one. I think I was in college last time I heard it.


----------



## NickJones (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the "Gaffa is like the force, it has a light side, a dark side and hold's the world together" quote. Thats gold!


----------



## willbb123 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've heard of both but haven't heard them for a long time. 
Ok I lied, the other day another crew member and I were about to climb up to the cats to change a house light. We normally bring up a flood light so we (well I) can see what I'm doing. I didn't feel like going through the work of carrying it and the cable up. So when he asked if we should bring a light, I responded "no we'll do it in the dark." So now he enjoys telling everyone that we have done it in the dark.

Posted from iPhone


----------



## Van (Mar 11, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> It's been years since I heard that one. I think I was in college last time I heard it.


 A place I used to work for which did a lot of concert staging / scaffolding rigging kind of stuff, had some t-shirts made right after superman was killed in the comics. It read:

"RA Reed, we employ more men of steel than DC Comics."

I always like that one.


----------



## cprted (Mar 11, 2009)

Van said:


> A place I used to work for which did a lot of concert staging / scaffolding rigging kind of stuff, had some t-shirts made right after superman was killed in the comics. It read:
> 
> "RA Reed, we employ more men of steel than DC Comics."
> 
> I always like that one.



I ran across a website selling black t-shirts with all the silly tech sayings on them. Most were stupid or silly, but one in the rigging section made me laugh. "Gravity is a Harsh Mistress"


----------



## NickJones (Mar 13, 2009)

cprted said:


> I ran across a website selling black t-shirts with all the silly tech sayings on them. Most were stupid or silly, but one in the rigging section made me laugh. "Gravity is a Harsh Mistress"


Yeah Roadie Rags make those tshirts, on the subject of T-Shirts have you guys seen the graphics equilser T's? Check em out on ebay, I think these things are god like! And will help me go un-noticed across the stage.....
Check out the site some are kinda funny (some are just lame too), 
Nick


----------



## Footer (Mar 13, 2009)

Van said:


> A place I used to work for which did a lot of concert staging / scaffolding rigging kind of stuff, had some t-shirts made right after superman was killed in the comics. It read:
> 
> "RA Reed, we employ more men of steel than DC Comics."
> 
> I always like that one.



Na, this is a steel company. And before you ask, yes they are real.


----------



## LekoBoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Does the Big Boy go on picnics?


----------



## Burgeonite (Apr 8, 2010)

I find the mathmatical "do it jokes" a bit more humorous. I also think the tech sex puns are way more humorous when your working at about 3 am, and should be reserved for 3am and that time ONLY.


----------



## MrsFooter (Apr 8, 2010)

Les said:


> If using the word "techie" isn't enough, who here thinks the saying "techies do it in the dark" is probably one of the most OVERUSED phrases in technical theatre? I know I do. And high schools print it on black shirts all the time and their crews parade around in them proudly, like it's an original idea. Tasteless and driven into the ground, IMHO.Let's not forget "We don't nail, we screw". Who here hasn't heard that one a thousand times.



Just about as fresh and funny as, "That's what she said." Both give me the urge to hurl my wrench at your skull.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 8, 2010)

MrsFooter said:


> Both give me the urge...



That's what she said.


----------



## Sony (Apr 8, 2010)

I own one of those "Techies Do It In The Dark" T-Shirts but I stopped wearing it after college as I don't like to call myself a Techie anymore. I have tons of T-Shirts like that though and most people find them funny, my personal favorite is "Electricians do it til' it Hz" 

I also have "Trust me I'm a trained professional" and XKCD's "Stand Back, I'm Going To Try Science" T-Shirt. Honestly I love wearing T-Shirts with sayings like that and the reviews on my shirts have been 99.99% positive. I probably have about 20 different T-Shirts with different sayings, and I've been stopped in public places by random strangers almost daily just so they can read my shirt.


----------



## thatactorguy (Apr 8, 2010)

LekoBoy said:


> Does the Big Boy go on picnics?




Anyone else find it funny that there's a package of aspirin right next to the condoms, even though the guy might be "EverReady"?


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, man, it's all part of the picnic experience.


----------



## Les (Apr 8, 2010)

bishopthomas said:


> Hey, man, it's all part of the picnic experience.



Hey now; your posts are not very Bishop like!


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 9, 2010)

Les said:


> Hey now; your posts are not very Bishop like!



You're right, Catholics don't take headache medicine.

-Thomas Bishop


----------



## littleowl (Apr 10, 2010)

A friend and I used to always joke about how "nobody puts baby leko in a corner!"


----------



## MPowers (Apr 10, 2010)

but one in the rigging section made me laugh. "Gravity is a Harsh Mistress"[/QUOTE]

Just curious, How many of you are old enough or well read enough to know the reference? Original title, "The ______ is a Harsh Mistress". Extra Credit for naming the author.

Michael Powers, Project Manager, ETCP Certified Rigger-Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment, Des Moines, Ia. Central Lighting & Equipment


----------



## NickVon (Apr 10, 2010)

I got a shirt somewhere that says something like.

"TECHNICAL THEATRE: Because Naked Mime in the Dark doesn't sell."


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 10, 2010)

MPowers said:


> > but one in the rigging section made me laugh. "Gravity is a Harsh Mistress"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein. (1966)

Wikipedia makes these sorts of questions too easy.


----------



## bishopthomas (Apr 10, 2010)

You cheater! I looked that up on Wikipedia myself, but didn't want to ruin the surprise. Apparently, also where the phrase, "There's no free lunch," comes from.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 10, 2010)

Ah, and "gravity is a harsh mistress" is a quote from The Tick.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 10, 2010)

from the origional post.... I would think in high school where they are generally fairly new to the concept of technical theater it is agreed that the more lewd and low brow comedy is acceptable. most of the time the people who have problems with it are the ones who should have better things to care about than someone parading around in a t-shirt. In my own opinion its just the same as some one who thinks when they click a website it means that no one else can use that website. (stupid i know) but it still says the same thing. Until they are educated do not run them through the dirt.


Its better than the shirts a "techie" and yes she is a "techie" (person who thought they could run tech for a show, failed miserably, quit halfway through the run, and proceed to make excuses for why she "couldn't" do tech any more.) came up with

Front:
Techie/Ninja

Back:
Redundancy

It was a complete fail i believe. our jobs as techies is to yes be quiet but not kill anyone in the process (as much as we'd like to).


----------



## Les (Apr 10, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> most of the time the people who have problems with it are the ones who should have better things to care about than someone parading around in a t-shirt.



True, very true. Except that there is an exception; like when you want to be a part of a professional crew. Part of being professional is looking professional. You should always care about how you are perceived because your reputation depends on it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 10, 2010)

Les said:


> True, very true. Except that there is an exception; like when you want to be a part of a professional crew. Part of being professional is looking professional. You should always care about how you are perceived because your reputation depends on it.



if you want to be part of a professional crew why did you get that shirt in the first place as it is not the look of others but rather the look of one's self that they are interested in.


----------



## Les (Apr 10, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> if you want to be part of a professional crew why did you get that shirt in the first place as it is not the look of others but rather the look of one's self that they are interested in.



I have no idea what you're talking about. I never bought a shirt.

More on perception (in response to "the look of one's self"). When you're on a crew and someone is acting unsafe or unprofessional, that reflects on the entire crew. It makes it appear as if that's the norm. I am not saying that if you wear a "Techies do it in the dark" shirt you won't be viewed as a professional, it's just a lot less likely that you will. It makes people think technicians are (I'm sorry) *real nerdy*, goofy and/or immature. Maybe my standards are too high, but I just like to blend in. I don't want a shirt that advertises "Hey look what I can do", etc. And I especially don't want a shirt with "techie" written on it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 10, 2010)

Les said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about. I never bought a shirt.
> 
> More on perception (in response to "the look of one's self"). When you're on a crew and someone is acting unsafe or unprofessional, that reflects on the entire crew. It makes it appear as if that's the norm. I am not saying that if you wear a "Techies do it in the dark" shirt you won't be viewed as a professional, it's just a lot less likely that you will. It makes people think technicians are (I'm sorry) *real nerdy*, goofy and/or immature. Maybe my standards are too high, but I just like to blend in. I don't want a shirt that advertises "Hey look what I can do", etc. And I especially don't want a shirt with "techie" written on it.



and neither would I, and on another note, it tends to help me a lot the fact that when i see unsafe things and someone else sees them we immediately go to stop such actions. Also when your in high school most people will not look at a technician and think hey he's wearing a shirt that says something disgusting but rather look at what they are doing. I go by the motto of "Your only as professional as your actions". I have seen several people wearing suits behave like chimpanzees and it also doesn't surprise me at the immaturity of high school students. yes they should not do those things but honestly most people don't grow up until about age 19-32 if even.

While you are not wrong in your statement, i disagree at which standard high schoolers should be held at.


----------



## Les (Apr 10, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> While you are not wrong in your statement, i disagree at which standard high schoolers should be held at.



You must be under the impression that I'm in high school, thus, work with high school crews. I've been out of high school for years. You guys can wear those shirts all you want. 

Thinking back, in my OP I probably did mention high school theatre departments, since they are the primary culprit for these sayings on shirts, but they exist elsewhere, as does the mind set. I'll revise by saying "Fine, as long as you put the shirt away when you venture out in to the pro world"  . [Though I still think they should be more creative and professional. Besides, chicks like creative professionals]


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 11, 2010)

they also like hot cars, but i drive a '91 ford escort lol, yeah i agree with you they should be more creative about the shirts instead of going for the over used and possibly out of style shock value... and while i work with high school students i hold myself to a higher standard as i tend to work more this the department heads than i do with other high school students.


----------



## Les (Apr 11, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> they also like hot cars, but i drive a '91 ford escort lol, yeah i agree with you they should be more creative about the shirts instead of going for the over used and possibly out of style shock value... and while i work with high school students i hold myself to a higher standard as i tend to work more this the department heads than i do with other high school students.



It's okay. I had a '93 Explorer. YAYA!


----------



## MrsFooter (Apr 11, 2010)

I told my mother last year that I needed work clothes for Christmas. My mother, god bless her, got me a t-shirt that says, "Lighting *****," on it. I'm a 24 year old woman in a crew head position working with road crews on a daily basis; wearing such shirt to a call would pretty much guarantee that I get my ass kicked. By first the road crew, then my own crew. Besides, I don't really want to be know as any kind of *****!

I thanked her for it, and stuffed it in the bottom of my drawer, where no one can see my shame.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 11, 2010)

MrsFooter said:


> I told my mother last year that I needed work clothes for Christmas. My mother, god bless her, got me a t-shirt that says, "Lighting *****," on it. I'm a 24 year old woman in a crew head position working with road crews on a daily basis; wearing such shirt to a call would pretty much guarantee that I get my ass kicked. By first the road crew, then my own crew. Besides, I don't really want to be know as any kind of *****!
> 
> I thanked her for it, and stuffed it in the bottom of my drawer, where no one can see my shame.




you could always just wear it around footer, i'm sure he'd be fine with it . yay for relatives that mean good but have no understanding the "button up shirt and tie" style we must accompany to.


----------



## dmx (Apr 11, 2010)

From the door of our metalsmith's shop:

"We Screw, We Nut, We Bolt"


----------



## Anvilx (Apr 11, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Robert Heinlein. (1966)
> 
> Wikipedia makes these sorts of questions too easy.



Are you kidding!!! You didn't know that. That is pathetic, Heinlein is one of the best and most well known science fiction writers. And the Moon is a Harsh Mistress is one of his most well known books. Seriously you have to read his books.

Other books by him include (from memory):
The Cat Who Walks Through Walls
Revolt in 2100
Methuselah Children
Stranger in a Strange Land​


----------



## MrsFooter (Apr 12, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> you could always just wear it around footer, i'm sure he'd be fine with it . yay for relatives that mean good but have no understanding the "button up shirt and tie" style we must accompany to.



I pretty sure even he would kick my ass, or at least make serious fun of me. No, that shirt will stay in the bottom of my drawer, unless I ever need to mop up some bleach.


----------



## Tex (Apr 25, 2010)

I am ashamed to admit that in my early days of teaching, I allowed my kids to wear shirts that on the front said, "I'm a Thespian" and on the back said, "Wanna watch?".
In college, as initiation into Alpha Psi Omega we were required to wear an improved stage screw on a string around our necks. If anyone asked what it was, we had to reply, "It's a stage screw. Do you know the difference between a stage screw and a stage kiss? About 15 minutes."


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 26, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> you could always just wear it around footer, i'm sure he'd be fine with it .




MrsFooter said:


> I pretty sure even he would kick my ass, or at least make serious fun of me. No, that shirt will stay in the bottom of my drawer, unless I ever need to mop up some bleach.



No no,no... don't wear it around home just for Footer. Make Footer wear it around home just for you!  It's about time he learns who is really in charge. 

Shortly after I got married back in 1992, My uncle told me. There are two very important words every man needs to learn in order to keep a happy marriage: "yes dear."


----------



## shiben (Apr 26, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> No no,no... don't wear it around home just for Footer. Make Footer wear it around home just for you!  It's about time he learns who is really in charge.
> 
> Shortly after I got married back in 1992, My uncle told me. There are two very important words every man needs to learn in order to keep a happy marriage: "yes dear."



Funny, Im not even married, but as soon as I started dating, my grandpa said the same thing... Must be true or something.


----------



## cprted (Apr 26, 2010)

gafftaper said:


> No no,no... don't wear it around home just for Footer. Make Footer wear it around home just for you!  It's about time he learns who is really in charge.
> 
> Shortly after I got married back in 1992, My uncle told me. There are two very important words every man needs to learn in order to keep a happy marriage: "yes dear."


Wise words indeed. Remember, if she's not happy, you're not happy. If she's not happy long enough, you're not happy with half your stuff.


----------



## briancon7 (Apr 26, 2010)

The best I have come across is "Gaff tape comes in many colors. Silence is golden"


----------



## Les (Apr 26, 2010)

All this 'yes dear' stuff is really a little scary... Co-dependency is actually something to really avoid!


----------



## edmedmoped (Apr 26, 2010)

shiben said:


> ...as soon as I started dating my grandpa...


I misunderstood that first time...


----------



## shiben (Apr 26, 2010)

edmedmoped said:


> I misunderstood that first time...



HAHAHA. Edited to make it clearer. Now that would be a VERY scary direction to take things...


----------

